# picture



## rbsmithjr (Dec 9, 2014)

how do I share a picture of my GTO?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Assuming that the picture is already on your PC, use the picture button below and then navigate to your picture, or drag it in.


----------

